# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Depressief met de pil

## marja42

Hallo,

Wie kan mij meer vertellen. Ik heb 4 jaar de prikpil gehad en voelde mij hier heel erg prettig bij. Ik moest hier echter mee stoppen vanwege andere problemen. Nu heb ik een lichte pil gekregen. Ik gebruik deze nu drie maanden maar in de laatste week krijg ik al nukken en in de stopweek ben ik echt depressief. Zelfs zo erg dat het leven niet meer leuk is. Zodra ik weer aan de pil begin, na de stopweek, neemt het weer wat af. Dit is dus 12 to 15 dagen per maand. Niet erg fijn dus. Wie heeft daar ook last van of last van gehad. Graag hoor ik van jullie.

----------

